# Fitting a 5 point breastplate?



## tigers_eye (16 March 2011)

Have been treated to a new breastplate after our tack failure at Blenheim last year, and popped it on sir today, but can't work out how tight the strap between his legs should be? Should it fit snugly when he's standing still, or be baggier, like a running martingale?


----------



## mcnaughty (16 March 2011)

You have just taken the words right out of my mouth!  I was about to ask the exact same question!

I put mine on my girl last weekend - I have a full sized jeffries one and although my mare is an ID cross she is only 15.3 so no enormous but all the buckles seemed to be way down on the holes (last 1 or 2) and it was quite snug.

I was aiming for around a fist or hand's width between leather and skin - is this correct??


----------



## kerilli (16 March 2011)

i fit it so i can get about 3-4 fingers in the front V at the chest (so, a tiny bit tighter than a running martingale) if it's an elastic one.


----------



## stacey_lou (16 March 2011)

See i Bought one at Olympia just gone and when I fitteri to my mare being TB X Sports Horse 16hh she is a full size in everything and it seemed to come up big and I had to make an extra hole in her girth strap and 2 extras in the other 2 points for it to actually make a difference and even now I am not sure.

Sunday just gone at Poplar I noticed one of the OI riders 5 point sat as mine did not tight but kinda loose so maybe mine isnt fitted too loosely. 
Think ill ask my saddler next week.


----------



## Santa_Claus (16 March 2011)

I have fitted Fleur's fairly loose for the side straps when standing still but a much more close fit on the strap between legs mainly due to thats the max length possible! as you can see from photo when she stretching it soon becomes rather tight so doing job keeping saddle in place, but when standing still the side straps look positively loose!


----------



## tigers_eye (16 March 2011)

I reckon your saddle's actually gone back a bit in that pic? 

My gut feeling is that the strap between his legs needs to be tighter, I will take a pic this week. Once I've sussed it though will keep it for competition I think. Anyone with more definitive answers though feel free to contribute!


----------



## tigers_eye (16 March 2011)

Just looked at Devoucoux's website (not that mine is), the Kolibri pictures is definately snug!


----------



## Santa_Claus (16 March 2011)

I think it looks like it has due to the 'fluff' curving back on the saddle so hiding the front it was in the right place when I finished! Although saying that saddle isn't greatest fit hence why saddler is coming out to fit a new (2nd hand!) one


----------



## R.Kerr04 (25 March 2011)

Hey! i just got bought a new oliver townend 5 point breastplate for my 17.2hh warmblood. it is full size and says one size fits all. although my horse is tall, he is built like a bean pole and there isnt much of him! the breastplate is on the loosest holes everywhere because in my opinion it was tight but i then got told they were supposed to be fitting as they are elasticated. im not convinced as he is a showjumper and needs maximum room to stretch over fences. so what i would like to know is are they supposed to be snug and if so how snug and how to fit it correctly. any help much appreciated  xx


----------

